# Windows 10 automatic repair locked me out.



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

My Lenovo B4130 running Windows 10 is three months old. Yesterday it started what I've come to know is an automatic repair mode. It never stopped 'repairing' the drive... after running all night. It will not boot under any circumstances. I've tried the recovery usb with no result at all. I've read all of the ideas on the tech forums. All of them required being able to access command prompt. I've tried f11, f8, you name it... nothing. It isn't a loop because it never finishes. 

I would be happy to reinstall Windows, if that's what it takes. But even the recovery disk does nothing. Yes, it is under warranty. But this doesn't seem like it should be terribly complicated. I would appreciate any feedback on this. Thanks folks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Push the Novo button to Run the OneKeyRecovery https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht077084 
To reset to factory defaults.


----------



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you for trying my friend, but this model doesn't have that button. I had read about it, but no luck.


----------



## rowdyyates (Oct 10, 2013)

Try the f2 key as described here
https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht062552


----------



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for that. It did make the BIOS available... that was the only good thing that's happened all day. But I still couldn't get the thing to boot from the USB, or get a command prompt. 

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## rowdyyates (Oct 10, 2013)

Are you giving the whole product name?
Find Product Name & Serial Number - Lenovo Support


----------



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

Lenova B41-30, that's just what it says.


----------



## rowdyyates (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah, B41-30, not B4130
Press the F12 continously when booting to get to the boot manager to boot from usb.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You probably have to change the settings from Uefi to legacy in boot and you also may have to enable F12 in a prior screen to use it to access other drives. This problem with Windows 8-10 and Uefi access to repair modes and bios is getting more and more annoying lately. Not any safer than old bios I wish they would return to it.


----------



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

The F12 did work, and got me into boot manager. I selected the USB, and it seemed as though it was going to work. The USB drive started flickering and the disk started clicking. That lasted about one minute. After that... nothing.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tattooddood (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish TSF would create an app. They need one that works well on the small screen. On my large Android, I can see the dialog boxes but not the buttons to reply and such. But I can see the long list of ads below that.


----------



## rowdyyates (Oct 10, 2013)

Tattooddood said:


> I wish TSF would create an app. They need one that works well on the small screen. On my large Android, I can see the dialog boxes but not the buttons to reply and such. But I can see the long list of ads below that.


I agree.
How did you get your usb installation? It tried to boot from it.
Might be time to use that warranty.


----------

